# orbea/coppi/scott



## airman6997 (Aug 3, 2006)

has anyone done a test ride on scott cr1 or coppi kc-1? how did it compare to the orca or opal?? what did you buy in the end and why? the scott is killer light but ive read some reviews talking about them being on the fragile side. i cant find much at all about the coppi frames. 

joe


----------



## VeloFish (Jan 15, 2005)

*Orbea and Scott*

Joe -

I have both the Opal and the CR1 Team Issue. The Opal is a very stiff bike, great for racing. The SRAM Force components are fantastic (so far) and not that difficult to learn. Many people will say that you won't notice much of a difference between the Orca and the Opal if you're lighter...but I weigh about 145 pounds and notice a big difference. The Orca is a great Century and long ride bike, and the Opal is excellent for racing.

The CR1 is also a great race bike, but be warned: it's somewhat of a diva. I've lost two frames to crashes (one very minor and one fairly decent) and I only have my third because of a good crash replacement policy. The big knock (my experience with incident #1) in this neck of the woods is that the derailleur hanger is not replaceable...you lose it, you lose the entire frame. My LBS also tells me that a local team has turned in many of their Scotts because of bottom bracket issues. This may not be much of a concern if you are on the lighter side (the problems seemed to be consistent with larger dudes). 

I'm going to be selling the Scott and keeping the Opal. Can't offer an opinion on the Coppi.

Mike


----------

